# Stihl MS363



## Charles LeGette

I bought a Stihl MS362 one year ago and have broken it in nicely with around 15 tanks through it. I love the weight and balance of the saw, but now want it to bring more power for its size. Is there anyone out there with a modded MS362 that would recommend a good porter/muffler modifier/tuner for this saw? I love the saw, but want a lot of power. I have a stock MS661, but want a more nimble powerful MS362. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cuinrearview

@Chainsaw Jim does nice work.


----------



## Ult1mat3X

I have an MS 362 chainsaw with a 20" bar. I bought it used last year (approximately 7 tanks ran through it), I ran it last year very little (1-2 tanks) and this year about one tank. I always cleaned it and got all the fuel out of it before storing it. I ran it last week and it ran great. Today I was doing some light bucking and it started to bog down/hesitate when I would get on the throttle (not in the wood). At first it seemed positional, as in when in an upright position it would throttle up as usual. Now it's having a hard time staying running. Gonna try to do some tuning tomorrow. The fuel is fresh and The fuel filter looks clean. Seems to be starving for fuel. Any suggestions?


----------

